# Sumy kontrolne - brak zgodnosci iso - wypalona płyta

## Vader5

Witam,

Sciągnąłem obraz gento iso. Sprawdziłem sha512sum i sciagniety obraz jest zgodny z tym co jest na serwerze.

Nagrałem ten obraz na DVD, po czym zrzuciłem obraz iso wypalonej płyty, żeby porównać obrazy - ten sciągniety i ten zrzucony z płyty.

Obliczyłem md5sum tych 2-óch obrazów i różnią się. 

Również sciągnięty obraz waży 2961100800 bajtów, a obraz z płyty 2961113088 bajtów.

Dlaczego tak jest? Nie powinny być identycze kropka w kropkę?

Możliwe jest, nadpisywanie płyty jakimś złośliwym kodem itp? System to Mint.

----------

## Jacekalex

Co ma suma kontrolna płytki z Mitem do Gentoo, nie rozumiem.

Co ma sam Mint do nagrywarki, też nie bardzo.

W każdym razie nagrywarki i odtwarzacze CD/DVD mają tylko 99,999 dokładności, ważnym elementem jest też jakość płyty, jakość programu do nagrywania, i kilka innych zmiennych.

Z resztą, jeśli ten Mint bazuje na Ubuntu, to Ubuntu miało taką funkcję na LiveCD - "Check CD for Detects"

i nigdy nie widziałem, żeby płyta była bezbłędna.

Poszukaj raczej jakiegoś obrazu Mini ISO o wielkości 8 - 40 MB, te są dużo lepsze do instalowania.

Prywatnie radzę też nie Ubuntu czy Minta, tylko stabilnego Debiana na początek, którego możesz zainstalować z obrazu Netinstall  ~200MB, u mnie zawsze działał.

Względnie, jak masz jakiegoś Linuxa na dysku, na osobnej partycji, to dobrze się sprawdza instalacja przez Debootstrap, wszystkie klony Debiana mają taką opcję instalacji.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Obraz .iso i zawartość płyty choćby były identyczne będą zawsze dawały inne sumy kontrolne.

Sumy powinny się zgadzać tylko w wypadku gdybyś nagrał obraz .iso bezpośrednio na płytę a nie jego zawartość.

ps. Co rozumiesz przez zrzucanie obrazu iso z płyty? Robienie na podstawie nagranej płyty nowego obrazu? Bo jeśli tak to wystarczy, że .iso był robiony w innym programie i mimo takiej samej zawartości może Ci już dać inną sumę kontrolną niż oryginał z serwera.

----------

## gexcite

Zależy jak i czym jest robiony obraz. Zazwyczaj chodzi o ostatni sektor. Niektóre programy teorząc iso dopełniają dane do pełnego sektora, niektóre nie. Bywa to czasem problemem w VirtualBox'ie, który wymaga dopełnienia do pełnego sektora. Dla testu zrzuć sobie obraz k3b lub czymś innym i dd a potem porównaj. Zazwyczaj będzie różnica.

----------

